# Anuncio de nuevo moderador



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Señores foristas

Informamos a ustedes que el moderador Chris_ALOR ha cesado por decisión personal a sus funciones como moderador, nos apena y llena de infinita tristeza en el staff que haya tomado esta decisión y lo extrañaremos dentro del equipo y solo nos ayuda el pensar que seguiremos contando con él como forista.

En su lugar y tal como procede en estos casos por elección del moderador saliente, su remplazo es el forista Joaoleon19, quien como tema principal se ocupará de la revisión de los foros de Arequipa y de las regiones que Chris administraba.

Debo hacer notar que se ha tomado esta decisión revisando el perfil de Joao y de su trayectoria libre de infracciones en el foro, así como su colaboración constante en la revisión de los threads, de tal forma que siempre nos fue útil desde su posición de forista. Con lo cual consideramos que como moderador será un miembro que dará al equipo de moderación mucha fuerza.

BIENVENIDO JOAOLEON19

Chris_ALOR HASTA SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Gracias Vane por la Bienvenida.


----------



## Pierce (Jul 2, 2009)

ojala yo tambien pueda ser Moderador !


----------



## Pierce (Jul 2, 2009)

Joaoleon19 said:


> Gracias Vane por la Bienvenida.


donde se paga para ser Moderador ?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pierce quieres ser el primer briggeado del nuevo moderador?


----------



## Pierce (Jul 2, 2009)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Pierce quieres ser el primer briggeado del nuevo moderador?


no por favor , por que dices eso Vane si yo me porto bien aqui !


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Pierce said:


> donde se paga para ser Moderador ?


no se paga, ni te pagan creo.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...tal vez podrían empezar revisando a estos dos DeLimaLaHorrible y miguelpolinesia...


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Felicitaciones Joao!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bienvenido Joaoleon19 a esta nueva etapa dentro del foro, sé que vas asumir con mucha justicia y responsabilidad esta labor, bienvenido y cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudarte, no dudes en decirmelo.

Chris, como ya te lo dije por PM espero que todo te vaya bien, gracias por el apoyo brindando durante tu trabajo como moderador. suerte!


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

^^Gracias Libidito, haré lo posible en cumplir lo indicado.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Felicidades Joao, fue una buena elección.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Me parece acertada la decisión, es de los pocos usuarios que no se ponía visceral por las puras.

Felicidades nuevos moderador


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Te deseo mucha suerte Joa, se que te encargaras bien de briguear, castigar, votar, cachetear y todos los ar... posibles para eliminar los últimos indicios de regionalismo barato del foro..... con Vane y Libidito (sin antes olvidarme mencionar a Sky) dimos un duro golpe a los foristas regionalistas y los dejamos callados. Aún quedan unos pero ya están controlados.

A todos los foristas (me incluyo ahora yo) por favor no cansen al Padawan con SPAM por todos lados, Joaoleon19 no tendrá tanta paciencia como yo.

Bueno camarada suerte y tu nombre se ve bacán en cursiva kay:

Un fuerte abrazo Vane :hug:, tu apoyo siempre lo tendré presente y siempre cuenta conmigo aún como simple mortal.


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

aquicusco said:


> no se paga, ni te pagan creo.


Tengo la misma duda, a ustedes les pagan ??


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Christian ... nooo!!!  pero buehh ... seguirás siendo forista. 

Bueno, felicitaciones por la designación de Joaoleon19 como moderador. :cheers2:


----------



## esteband (May 18, 2009)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Señores foristas
> 
> Debo hacer notar que se ha tomado esta decisión revisando el perfil y su trayectoria* libre de infracciones en el foro*, así como su colaboración constante en la revisión de los threads, de tal forma que siempre nos fue útil desde su posición de forista. Con lo cual consideramos que como moderador será un miembro que dará al equipo de moderación mucha fuerza.


Tal parece al_7heaven que no podras ser moderador 

Felicitaciones Joaoleon19


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

#aynoqueatró deberíamos hacer un concurso así a lo Miss Congeniality, meterle emoción :troll:


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

esteband said:


> Tal parece al_7heaven que no podras ser moderador
> 
> Felicitaciones Joaoleon19


...el que no tiene infracciones en el foro es porque no sabe divertirse










...si un moderador del norte está en los threads del sur, debería haber reciprocidad y un moderador del sur debería estar en los del norte...


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Bueno cada quien ve formas de divertirse, personalmente yo si me divierto en el foro, si no, no estaría por acá por muchos años, al igual que muchos foristas.. digo no.


----------

